# Hwbot: PCGH-Team erobert den 1. Platz, der8auer erzielt Weltrekorde



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot: PCGH-Team erobert den 1. Platz, der8auer erzielt Weltrekorde*

					Bei Hwbot treten in Teams zusammengeschlossene Übertakter aus der ganzen Welt gegeneinander in zahlreichen Benchmarks und Hardware-Kategorien gegeneinander an. Ob 4-Wege-SLI-System oder übertakteter AMD K6-2 - es gibt viele Wege, um Punkte und Pokale zu sammeln. Trotz der harten Konkurrenz haben die für PCGH aktiven Übertakter es nun geschafft, Platz 1 im Team-Ranking zu erkämpfen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot: PCGH-Team erobert den 1. Platz, der8auer erzielt Weltrekorde*


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

So und nun machen die ocler ihre tests mit folding @ home und dann geht es auch dort rund. 

Gratulation von mir ans Team.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wer in Hardware schwimmen kann, der ist einfach dazu verpflichtet, Punkte zu generieren. 

Aber Glückwunsch ans Team. Ich selbst kam bisher noch nicht wirklich dazu, ein bisschen Hardware zu grillen, obwohl das z.B. mit einem mobile K6-lll gut möglich wär.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Dezember 2015)

Gratulation fürs Team


----------



## GermanChrist (18. Dezember 2015)

Prima. Klasse Arbeit Jungs. Der Roman legt aber auch prima vor


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Dezember 2015)

nice 
wenn ich nicht zu krank bin das we werden paar sockel a cpus auf meinem nf7-s2 gequält^^


----------



## Matti OC (20. Dezember 2015)

Top arbeit Roman und Glückwunsch ans ganze Team 

lg Matti


----------



## brooker (13. April 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Schön das der Einsatz des Teams nun mit dem ersten Platz transparent und greifbar wird. 

Ich möchte die Idee von XeT gern nochmal aufgreifen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir zusammen mit dem Hwbot-Team ein Folding-Wochenende veranstalten könnten.


----------



## Meroveus (15. April 2016)

Glückwunsch an das Team und speziell an Roman.


----------



## codemaster_1234 (23. April 2016)

Gratulation ans Team


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

Hammer. Glückwunsch.


----------

